# RIP Grumpy



## Tort (May 20, 2006)

Grumpy died of old age today. He was acting strang for the last couple of week so I had an idea that it was coming.


Tort


----------



## manda (Mar 18, 2005)

aww im so sorry for ur loss hun
manda xx


----------



## Neonius (Jul 23, 2006)

soz dude  how old was he?


----------



## Bonnie Mitchell (Jul 24, 2006)

Doesn't make it easier just 'cos it's expected. People out here thinking of you, hope that helps.
Will you get another?


----------



## leila (Jul 26, 2006)

Sorry to hear of your loss! * hugs*


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

Sorry for your loss. R.I.P. Grumpy


----------



## -reptiles4life- (Sep 25, 2006)

sorry for your loss m8


----------

